# Western Plow Controller REPAIRS



## mcgreen71 (Feb 10, 2003)

My company has been in the plow equipment sales & repair business for 30 years. We are now offering controller repairs / upgrades for Western Unimount/Ultramount Joysticks as well as handheld controllers. We were known on this site as a supplier of magnets and light bars we manufacture such as the Orion - mcgreen-sales on eBay. 

Our upgrade to the joystick controller consists of replacing old micro-switches with upgraded switches w/ gold plated contacts as well as replacing wiring traces that are weak from the original design. We also replace any diodes that are faulty at the time of the repair. Other repairs available.

You can mail your controller to us in WI and we will repair in 2 days (under normal conditions) and return ship. Our service costs $100 plus $7 for return postage in the continental US. We accept Paypal. We thoroughly test each unit before return shipping and offer a 1 year warranty on repairs (less shipping). 

Please feel free to contact me at 262-512-0570 with any questions.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

May want to become a sponsor. 

Only repair joystick controls? What about handheld controls? Newer fleet flex style controls?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> May want to become a sponsor.
> 
> Only repair joystick controls? What about handheld controls? Newer fleet flex style controls?


If he posts like that, doesn't he have to be a sponser? just curiouse.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> If he posts like that, doesn't he have to be a sponser? just curiouse.


Pretty sure but I never read the terms.


----------



## mcgreen71 (Feb 10, 2003)

kimber750 said:


> Only repair joystick controls? What about handheld controls? Newer fleet flex style controls?


We can repair most factory controllers from Boss and Western. Please post a picture or part # you have and I can let you know...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What is the average cost for a repair, and shipping?


----------



## mcgreen71 (Feb 10, 2003)

Randall Ave said:


> What is the average cost for a repair, and shipping?


For Western Joystick complete rebuild - $100 + $7. Same price for repair of 5 button Western handheld and/or Boss straight or V handheld. 1-2 day service once we receive the controller. New are $260-$330 so we're trying to help people save some money and get a controller as good as or better than new.


----------

